# Sevenstring.org Site Google Search



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

I've added two search engines to the site. First, you can go here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/google/

For a mini-google that helps support the server costs. It's not as full functioned as "real" google, but for quick searches, it'll do the job. It'll also allow you to do more advanced searches on the site itself.

Those of you bookmarking that and using it here and there will get autographed Drew Peterson 8x10 glossies!*

*This is a lie.


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2006)

Chris said:


> Those of you bookmarking that and using it here and there will get autographed Drew Peterson 8x10 glossies!*
> 
> *This is a lie.




Oooooooooh!! I want an autographed Drew Peterson 8x12 glossy!!!!!!! 






Oh, wait.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

can you make the radio button default to searching the site, instead of the planet?


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> can you make the radio button default to searching the site, instead of the planet?



That would defeat the whole purpose of the endeavor, sir.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

[action=Leon]see's the light.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

[action=Chris]hugs Leon[/action]


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2006)

You saw it here first, folks.


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5113737.html

"seven string strat" brought this:



United States Patent 5113737 said:


> The invention is an electric guitar that has seven strings and a scale length of 25.5 inches. The highest string is a "top A" string that provides the guitarist access to higher notes than is available on a conventional guitar. This seven string guitar is constructed on a solid body and has a neck with twenty-four frets. The neck has "pronounced tapering" such that the proportionate relationship of the neck at the 24th fret and at the nut is greater in the present relationship than in the Fender Stratocaster guitar. The solid body has cut-aways on each side of the neck to permit fingering access to all the frets. The guitar has staggered headmachines so that the headmachine upon which the "top A" string is wound has a shorter post than those headmachines upon which the lower strings are wound. The guitar also has a vibrator bridge unit that is firmly connected to the solid body by two connecting screws and less than firmly attached to the solid body by two stabilizing screws. The vibrator bridge unit further has saddles mounted at maximum height to increase the sustain on the sounds generated by the guitar. A shim is placed between the neck and solid body to tilt the neck backwards to offset the raising of the strings by the raised saddles.



Maestro Alex Gregory is a tool. 

EDIT - PDF of the patent. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5113737.pdf

Notable because 1.) it was corrected in '93 because they spelled his name wrong and wrote "vibrator" in place of vibrato, 2.) he claims the vibrato bridge "helps sustain"  and 3.) for Jerich, he filed the patent on Dec 31st, 1990, a full year into UV7 production.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 18, 2006)

Vibrator bridge? 

I still wouldn't mind a seven string strat with a high A, though. But yeah, that guy is a tool.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

[action=Leon]feels the love... almost literally.[/action]


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet. I'll program it on all teh demo pc's at work!


----------



## Leon (Oct 20, 2006)

it's now my homepage. it used to be "about:blank"


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2006)

Cursor defaults to the search box now, so it's a wee less annoying.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 10, 2006)

Leon said:


> [action=Leon]feels the love... almost literally.[/action]



Do you mean about the vibrator bridge?


----------

